# What are you having as first dance songs??



## Missnurse

Just curious really to see the differing styles and why that choice?

Me and OH are maybe being quite unconventional in that we are having 2 songs for our first dance, one where it will just be us then the second others can join in.

We are having Bella's Lullaby from the first twilight film, the one Edward plays on the piano for her. This was my choice, I love it it is such a beautiful piece of music and twilight is such a beautiful love story it makes me tear up every time I hear it. OH agreed, twilight breaking dawn part one was the first film we saw together!

Secondly, OH would like Lana Del Rey Video Games, he says it reminds him of me, he got me into playstation games and she mentions fast cars and he is into track days and things, it's one of the first songs I downloaded and gave to him on a CD 

So what's your choices and why?


----------



## Baby Bell

The Lumineers HoHey, it's our song, we dance around the living room the 3 of us singing it:thumbup: it was easy to pick, we didn't even discuss it......we just knew its OUR song :kiss:


----------



## cncem

We had "Something" by the Beatles, it was sort of an inside joke, but also had so much meaning to me. The lyrics go "something in the way she moves attracts me like no other lover", and it is funny because I am very clumsy, walk into walls, trip on thick pieces of air etc. Then it says "I don't want to leave her now, I know I believe and how" and that has alot of meaning because my husband promised to never leave me no matter what. I have had abandonment issues all my life and my daughter's biological dad left me when I was a month pregnant, so there are alot of fears with that. And now I'm getting all choked up just thinking about that song and our first dance, darn preg hormones, lol.


----------



## Missnurse

Both those choices are lovely. Love the lumineers song!

We always knew we wanted something different, but we loved both songs and so decided to have both&#9786;&#65039;

I remember working as a waitress at 13 in a popular wedding hotel and always heard the same first dance songs over and over again, I think at the time it was Enrique Iglesias - hero and that titanic song my heart will go on! I always knew from that moment on that I would have to have something others didn't always pick!


----------



## Rileys.Mammy

We want Chris Brown - Forever as that's the first song we ever danced to together :) but the original version is rather fast so I'm trying to find a slower version to dance to but no luck yet :( xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Starship nothing's gonna stop us. It's perfect for us :)


----------



## Charlotteee

We think we are having Ed Sheeran - thinking out loud, or Nathan Sykes - Over and Over

We've never really had a "song" but we love these two.

I would really like Brown Eyed Girl by Van Morrison but i think it will be too emotional as my Grandad always sings that and he's more than likely not going to be here by the time our wedding comes around.

One other option I love is Ben E King - Stand by me. Luckily we have a year to choose haha!!

I'm suprising my dad too with a song called daddy's little girl by Michael Bolton and will ask him to dance with me xx


----------



## OhHappyZ

My OH and I are doing something a little different than most. We have a choreographed dance to Feeling Good by Michael Buble. It is jazzy, kind of seductive, and has tons of lifts and dips. I CAN'T WAIT!! My OH is NOT a dancer, and I grew up with dance, so it will be a huge shock for everyone to see him get down with his bad self. He really is doing so good, I never expected that! I'll post a video once we get married :happydance:


----------



## OhHappyZ

Rileys.Mammy said:


> We want Chris Brown - Forever as that's the first song we ever danced to together :) but the original version is rather fast so I'm trying to find a slower version to dance to but no luck yet :( xx

Have you seen this acoustic cover of it? I LOVE acoustic covers, because it slows it down and makes it so romantic :hugs:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trg6OGlfurQ


----------



## Redhead84

We had Absolute Beginners by David Bowie. He's long long been my favourite and I love that its a big, bold, all out love song. 

It also has some wonderful lines such as "as long as we're together, the rest can go to hell" - perfect :)


----------



## Faith001

I haven't selected any songs so any suggestions are most welcomed!


----------



## smileyfaces

I had Nathan Sykes- Over and Over Again

I was worried at the time that because it was quite a new song that I would, in time, go off it and regret having chosen it for our first dance. But I still love it so much and get quite emotional when I listen to it, so it was definitely the right choice for me :)

We were close to having Marvin Gaye Sexual Healing but I just felt it was inappropriate to dance to with all our friends and family watching!! We did dance to it together later on in the evening though :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I like Over and Over. 

Do you have any songs that are special to you? We have some that sum up some moments. When he was flying home, when we met at airport a song played in the car, songs we put on for massages. Not all typically first dance, but I would consider them!


----------



## Charlotteee

I have songs that remind me of certain moments. Liek that Gotye - somebody that I used to know, he loved that when it was out and had it full blast in the car, Jenson was going mad in my belly. 

Sam and the Womp, we were going to Alton Towers.

Sexy and I know it, only been together 2 months and he was dancing badly in a night club to me whilst it was on :lol:

There are quite a few.

I think we've changed our first dance song to Kiss Me by Ed Sheeran xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love that one x


----------



## Charlotteee

On another note Midnight how the heck did you get to 16 weeks already :shock: xxxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

17 on Sunday. Shocking isnt it lol x


----------



## Moom7900

We got married in 2012 and had Annie’s Song by John Denver, both as our first dance and to walk down the ‘aisle’ in the registry office to. My dad gave my mum a tape of it years ago and wrote ‘Brenda’s Song’ on it, so it had some significance to them, but I just find the words and the meaning totally perfect. Also, I introduced my husband to it early in our relationship as the words reminded me of him.


----------



## Bevziibubble

We had Insatiable by Darren Hayes. Looking back I wish we had chosen something different


----------



## Bevziibubble

Moom7900 said:


> We got married in 2012 and had Annie’s Song by John Denver, both as our first dance and to walk down the ‘aisle’ in the registry office to. My dad gave my mum a tape of it years ago and wrote ‘Brenda’s Song’ on it, so it had some significance to them, but I just find the words and the meaning totally perfect. Also, I introduced my husband to it early in our relationship as the words reminded me of him.

Aww, this is lovely <3


----------



## Babybump87

Aww that’s so touching Moom 

We had Lionel Richie and Diana Ross- My First Love. We are childhood sweethearts so seemed appropriate and we couldn’t decide on a song until it was playing on the radio while we were on our way to decorate the reception room.


----------



## MARIEX3

When I found you by Bobby Tinsley <3


----------

